# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Professionnalisation/Alternance] Apprentissage Ingnieur/Architecte Rseaux et Systmes

## Michal

Bonjour,
Suite  une formation bac+4 en apprentissage d'administrateur rseaux et systmes, je suis  la recherche d'un contrat d'apprentissage d'un an en tant qu'architecte ou ingnieur rseaux et systme (bac+5). 
La formation IRS du CFA AFTI commence en septembre 2010. Il s'agit d'un master en collaboration avec l'Universit de Versailles Saint-Quentin-en-Yvelines que je peux intgrer en deuxime anne. Le contrat peut commencer ds le 6 juin.

Mon objectif est de btir une expertise dans les solutions de communications unifies (Exchange, OCS). Lors de ma formation bac+4, le projet cole m'a permis de prendre en main ces solutions dans le cadre d'un rseau d'entreprise complexe (sites internationaux).

Je recherche un poste en rgion parisienne ou en rgion centre (Orlans, Tours). 

Vous pouvez consulter mon Curriculum Vitae en ligne.

Je suis  votre disposition pour discuter d'une opportunit par email ou tlphone.

Cordialement,
Michal Todorovic

----------

